# TLC Cake Boss NJ Asbury Park Zombie Walk



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

At 10pm TLC has the show Cake Boss that will be featuring the New Jersey Asbury Zombie Walk. The members from the Hauntforum that I was with didn't attend the after party, but they may show footage of the actually Zombie Walk. It should be fun to watch and thanks for the heads up Pattie. (Trishaanne)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish they had shown more of the zombie walk itself, although the zombie prom looked like it was fun too.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea I was bummed when they only showed the short footage during the day, but it looks like we will have to maybe stay for the after party this time?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Same thing I was thinking. I thought the place they used this time was too small for that many people.....guess it's bigger than it looks. I'm waiting for them to contact us for the planning meeting.....we'll try to get them to use a bigger venue.


----------

